# كيفيه حساب قوى القطع فى ماكينه فريزه لقطع الخشب؟؟؟؟؟



## ahmedt2 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

عاوز اعرف ازاى احسب قوى القطع فى ماكينه فريزه لقطع الخشب ؟؟؟
ارجو الرد سريعا


----------

